# Saddle fitter recommendations



## autumn7 (15 November 2021)

Hoping someone can recommend a qualified (and excellent!) saddle fitter in North Devon/Cornwall area (Bude and Bideford region). I have looked on Society of Master Saddlers site but would prefer personal recommendations if poss. before contacting. Seems a dearth here unfortunately - seem to all be near Exeter. Thanks.


----------



## sbloom (15 November 2021)

Nina Ball may travel that far.  I always want to ask why specifically you'd only consider a qualified fitter (she is)?


----------



## Baywonder (15 November 2021)

Another two for you to consider are Frank Edwards at Acorn Saddlery in South Molton, and Stephanie Smith in Cornwall.


----------



## Baywonder (15 November 2021)

ETA -  @sbloom is right - qualifications are not always everything - experience, recommendations and happy customers are far more important!


----------



## sbloom (15 November 2021)

Baywonder said:



			ETA -  @sbloom is right - qualifications are not always everything - experience, recommendations and happy customers are far more important! 

Click to expand...

The point I always make.  I am currently having a discussion with an equine charity about not simply saying "always have your saddle checked by a qualified saddle fitter", but rather "choose your saddle fitter carefully from recommendation, observation etc, you may also choose to have a qualified fitter...".  It's a bit of a closed shop between them all.


----------



## autumn7 (16 November 2021)

sbloom I've never really considered having anyone unqualified because when 'flying blind' I suppose I've always felt a recognised qualification is a good place to start and there'd be less chance of getting a cowboy person who professes to know what he/she's doing and damaging my horse in the process. Similar with any professionals I suppose ie. physios, chiropractic bods (horse and human), EDT's, farriers, etc. Am I wrong in the belief that to be on a registry in the first place a reasonable standard of knowledge and service has to be upheld? Maybe times have changed and it's no longer a mark of faith, which is a little worrying when I'm trying to find new services having relocated.


----------



## sbloom (16 November 2021)

I would suggest reading around, perhaps moans about saddle fitters on here, threads about the SMS, how much the customer was helped by the SMS where there was a complaint etc. Look up non-qualified saddle fitters such as myself and our reviews on FB and elsewhere, whether they might specialise your shape of horse, or a brand of saddle that seems to have some unique benefits.  It's never black and white and I would ask for recommendations for fab saddle fitters first and foremost and then see if qualifications outweigh other benefits.

I think it varies with profession - it's illegal for a nonqualified person to apply horse shoes, we have lots of different types of bodyworker who will have "qualifications" some of which now come under the umbrella of RAMP, some won't.  Their qualifications can be more like our own CPD, and because of the way saddle fitting is overseen in this country there is no similar organisation to RAMP under which we could all be brought, but also only the SMS can deliver the SMS qualifications, so it's completely unlike getting qualified as a chiro, a vet, a physio where properly approved courses (City and Guilds, LANTRA, degrees etc) can be delivered by competitors giving choice and oversight.


----------



## autumn7 (16 November 2021)

Baywonder said:



			Another two for you to consider are Frank Edwards at Acorn Saddlery in South Molton, and Stephanie Smith in Cornwall.  

Click to expand...

Thank you Baywonder. Stephanie is a long way from me but S.Molton could be worth a try although not listed as a saddle fitter but may have to reconsider in the light of the area I'm in. Is your recommendation re. Frank Edwards from personal experience please?


----------



## autumn7 (16 November 2021)

Yes sbloom, I do see your point, just not something I've needed to consider before having moved from my long term fitter of nearly 30 years. A bit daunting having to begin again here. Will see if I get anymore recommendations over the next day or two and then take the leap of faith! And yes - I've followed you on here for years. Shame you're not in this area!


----------



## Baywonder (16 November 2021)

autumn7 said:



			Thank you Baywonder. Stephanie is a long way from me but S.Molton could be worth a try although not listed as a saddle fitter but may have to reconsider in the light of the area I'm in. Is your recommendation re. Frank Edwards from personal experience please?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we (my DH and I) have known Frank for many years, and he is an excellent fitter.  If you scroll down on Acorn's home page, saddle fitting info is towards the bottom


----------



## autumn7 (16 November 2021)

Thank you so much for this info. Baywonder, and for the recommendation. I shall have a browse of Acorn's site and give him a ring tomorrow.


----------



## Haniki (17 November 2021)

Check out Cheffings Equine on Facebook. They are very well thought of in my area - Mid/North Devon.


----------



## autumn7 (18 November 2021)

Thank you Haniki. Another name to try, although many of their saddle clinics are fully booked so clearly very popular!


----------



## SlinkyMinxy (19 November 2021)

I have used Sue Paine at Dragonfly Saddlery in the past and found her really helpful. She also does Bit Fit consultations. I've also used a couple of other qualified saddlers who were not so great but don't want to give out names here (none of the ones mentioned so far by other posters).


----------



## autumn7 (21 November 2021)

Thank you Slinky, just found your post and will look into Dragonfly Saddlery tomorrow and will see where they're based.
I've had a busy weekend so need to get back on the case again. Will bear in mind qualifications aren't everything, you're not the first to make me rethink. When I finally get sorted I shall repost to let all you helpful people know how I got on.


----------



## Nat1234 (26 January 2022)

autumn7 said:



			When I finally get sorted I shall repost to let all you helpful people know how I got on.
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, just reading this with interest and wondering if you've had a saddle fitter out yet and could offer any recommendation? I find myself in similar predicament and looking for recommendations... Many thanks


----------



## ChanceEquine0809 (8 February 2022)

Millie from the little tack room is outstanding.


----------



## ChanceEquine0809 (8 February 2022)

Nat1234 said:



			Hi there, just reading this with interest and wondering if you've had a saddle fitter out yet and could offer any recommendation? I find myself in similar predicament and looking for recommendations... Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

I had 5 saddles/fitters out before I found Millie from the little tack room. She fitted him perfectly.


----------



## Zoeypxo (8 February 2022)

I would recommend Nina Ball. I believe she is mid cornwall. Sometimes a long wait for appointments though but she is good at her job!


----------

